# Need for Chemist



## aus2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

Is there a need for chemist in Australia?


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

aus2012 said:


> Is there a need for chemist in Australia?


Dear Guy

why not go website SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, I think you will find work at there


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Could you clarify if you are a pharmacist or chemist? makes a difference


----------



## aus2012 (Jan 14, 2012)

aussieliz123 said:


> Could you clarify if you are a pharmacist or chemist? makes a difference


Chemist. My husband is an analytic chemist. His current position requires a bachelors/masters degree in chemistry, biology, or related science such as environmental science.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

aussieliz123 said:


> Could you clarify if you are a pharmacist or chemist? makes a difference


Dear Guy

Chemist and pharmacist means different

Chemist usually work in the Chemical area, and pharmacist working in the Medical area


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 22, 2011)

aus2012 said:


> Chemist. My husband is an analytic chemist. His current position requires a bachelors/masters degree in chemistry, biology, or related science such as environmental science.


Dear Madam

Australia have a lot of chemical factories, so don't worry couldn't find job

But your husband should have a legal visa firstly and live in the Au, that will be helpfull to find a job


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Benjamin said:


> Dear Guy
> 
> Chemist and pharmacist means different
> 
> Chemist usually work in the Chemical area, and pharmacist working in the Medical area


My husband just went through the process to get his Aus Pharmacy license..
search for jobs on seek.com.au and also smartjobs has many government positions..good luck


----------



## aussieliz123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Chemist is on the Skilled Occupation List currently for general and state sponsored options


----------

